# POST YOUR MOVEMENT! (I mean watch movement)



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

We all know vintage watches rock, bang for buck, quality, epic galactic coolness factor - lets share some pics of some of our favorite internals!









































Cheers, Ed


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Omega Genève vintage from 1968.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

552


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

49 omega cosmic


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Lannie 48


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Venus 170


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Here a couple...









Cal 3019









Landeron 47









Venus 170









Cal 469









Cal 1000









Cal 652 pin lever chronometer

Sorry about the small size but images taken from my instagram feed.

Regards,


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello F11,

Saw this post when I spun the New Posts roulette-wheel. Here is the engine in my early 1900's C.D. Peacock pocket watch.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Needs more work...


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Val 72


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Elgin 761


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Elgin 813 - Felsa 4000n


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Eterna 520U








Zenith 126-5








Tissot 27, late version with relocated click and new pattern of Tissot's movement markings








Zenith 2542


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

Man I sure do envy any watchmaker that can take them chronographs apart and be able to put them back together again. Lol


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

A modest addition to all the "spectaculars" in this thread.

Regards.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

bsshog40 said:


> Man I sure do envy any watchmaker that can take them chronographs apart and be able to put them back together again. Lol


The parts only go one way.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Venus 175


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Super high quality hand engraving on that one...


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

VESPASIAN said:


> The parts only go one way.


I have to disagree with you. They go two ways. Out and then back in. I can do the out part, its the in part that would throw me for a loop. Lol


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Lannie 51


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Humble Omega 266


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

bsshog40 said:


> I have to disagree with you. They go two ways. Out and then back in. I can do the out part, its the in part that would throw me for a loop. Lol


LOL damn good point - I used to take some of Dad's things apart when I was a kid and could never get em back together in time - wow did he get mad. My ass still hurts.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

39 Jewels for All You Fools...


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

whoops wrong forum...


----------



## probep (Nov 8, 2015)

Zenith pocket watch movement with a lot of decorative rubies.


----------



## RonD. (Jan 10, 2010)

A few... this aluminum Illinois:








Elgin 3 bar:








Movado M95:








Omega:








Hamilton:








Baume & Mercier 33 jewels:


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

My favorite of mine.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

VESPASIAN said:


> View attachment 12702305
> 
> 
> 552


I was going to post the Omega 552, it's possibly the best movement they ever made, oh well I'll post mine anyway










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't own one of these yet but I'll post a picture if it's permissible









Longines Ultra Quartz

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey, Matt, I thought everyone except me had a 6512!


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Through a glass clearly.


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow - this thread took off like a rocket!

It's worth noting that the bang-for-the-buck in pocket watches (in terms of beautiful and fine movements) is generally superior to wristwatches.

Longines 19.65 pocket alarm:


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

Early JLC alarm - cal 489









Excelsior Park 40- 68 - Gallet Multricon 12


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Micro-rotors are so cool


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Lan51


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Lan 159


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Val8 ?


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

For an old garden variety watch I was surprised when I first opened this, the dial is a very nicely fractured porcelain that speaks of age and a hard life. I cleaned oiled and it keeps time pretty darn well.









Can't see much there, the thought of photographing while things were open didn't occur to me......Duh. What surprised me was the amount of decoration in there.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Pierce no more ticky


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

The Zenith is awesome - would love to see some better shots - thanks, Ed


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

*Re: POST YOUR MOVEMENT!*

I collect movements as much as watches, really can't avoid it if one loves horology. These are some my favorites, partly because of their history and partly because of beauty.















V&C 1071/1072 calibers with massive rotor on ruby rollers.









Pocket chronometer received Observatory Bulletin in 1927 then performed navigation duties for the Kriegsmarine from 1943.









Aluminum case, plates, and bridges from 1949.









1867 pendant watch made with Georges Leschot's pantograph machinery. Serviced and still runs great BTW.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Classy works - love the autowind


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Omega 27DLPC in 18k


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Omega 344 Bumpy


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Val72C


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Unhappy Rolex 1560


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Happy Rolex 1570


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

AS 1361


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Tissot 784


----------



## Error404 (Dec 2, 2017)

Landeron 48


----------



## Error404 (Dec 2, 2017)

Here's another one:
Accutron 214 (tuning fork)


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey another BRITIX - but VAL92


----------



## Error404 (Dec 2, 2017)

Hey that's awesome.... I sold mine, but here's a shot of it:











VESPASIAN said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12704613&stc=1&d=1512328259"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

My 1928 Model 1894 Waltham.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

THat looks rather more like a Venus Cal. 188 (later designation: Valjoux 7730) than a Landeron 51. Indeed, when I blow up the picture, I can see a "18" hiding under the balance wheel.....

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Venus 188

Hartmut Richter


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Hartmut Richter said:


> THat looks rather more like a Venus Cal. 188 (later designation: Valjoux 7730) than a Landeron 51. Indeed, when I blow up the picture, I can see a "18" hiding under the balance wheel.....
> 
> bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Venus 188
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Ha YES, I must have too many watches. Sorry for the fake news.
Cheers, Ed


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Venus 150


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Omega 17LB










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Verge Fusee approx. 1750 to 1780. Watchmaker John Richard, London. 1 jewel only - but a what a jewel! A fat diamond as a center stone.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

That's a beauty - does she tick?


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Buren 525 Pendulum Automatic









Chezard 116 Seconde Sautante:









Angelus 217:


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

hmmm the 525 Pendulum


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Following Emre and his rare Pendulum auto here are a few more early auto types

FHF Cal 65










Pierce Cal 861 linear auto










Some early auto's starting with Harwood










First Bidyanator Cal 415










Eterna Cal 1247t and the famous 5 ball bearings










Couple of others starting with a Favre Leuba twin barrel










The first LCD movement in a Gruen Teletime.










Regards,


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

YIKES FONTOMATIC???


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

VESPASIAN said:


> That's a beauty - does she tick?


Yes, fairly precise, it had a complete service, cleaning etc.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Border-Reiver said:


> Yes, fairly precise, it had a complete service, cleaning etc.


Don't let the kids play with it, they will break the chain.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Nothing as sexy as these, but here are a couple of more pedestrian movements I've had open recently.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

1967 Omega Chronostop


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

You've waited a long time to see one of those, and the wait is over:

The famous Le Phare cal. 114 VCC in a gun metal case, chrono function 60 seconds, 30 minutes (made approx. 1910 to 1920).

The Swiss company Le Phare (French for 'lighthouse') sold these watches ('navigation timer') to the military. They all flew around with them in WWI – on either side. The German 'Luftwaffe' and the French 'Armée de L'Air'. As also some American pilots couldn't wait to join the action long before the USA came in officially, they flew for the French and were also equipped with these watches.

LePhare was temporarily taken over by Zenith in the middle of the war in 1915 (don't ask me why) and became independent again in 1922.


----------



## DragonDan (Dec 22, 2009)

Gallet Excelsior Park EP4


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

v8chrono said:


> 1967 Omega Chronostop
> 
> View attachment 12708523


Nice watch and great pic


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

James A said:


> Following Emre and his rare Pendulum auto here are a few more early auto types
> 
> FHF Cal 65


Looks so similar to Citizen's Autodater:









We have this soft spot of early and weird automatics James, let's complete the circle:

Autorist, lugs winding automatic,the movement is not fancy though:

















And some Wyler case-back pump automatic:

















And let's switch to some mechanical alarm movements

AS 1475:









Venus 230:


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Emre said:


> We have this soft spot of early and weird automatics James, let's complete the circle:
> 
> Autorist, lugs winding automatic,the movement is not fancy though:
> 
> ...


Those are some weird and interesting mechanisms!


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Tony C. said:


>


YEAHHHHH THE BIDYNATOR! - - - nice pic


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Weird automatics, part II. The 3rd mass produced automatic watch Glycine EMSA Automatic. Engineering beats marketing back in '30s.
The ring is attached on any same lignes movement and turns manual winding to self-winding with some modification on base movement, voila:

































And we all love chronographs, no?
Landeron 32









Lemania CHR27C12:









And Cal 15:


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

brothers from another mamma


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice stuff guys keep em coming!


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

THE ULTIMATE


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Eterna 905H (unfortunately, with a makeshift means of keeping the movement in place inside the case - will have it sorted out soon)








MST 360 - a derivative of the MST 352, with hidden click and two instead of three train bridges.








Certina 25-66M








ZIM 2602, based on the LIP R26








Poljot 2612, a Soviet clone of the AS 1475


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

Just picked this one off ebay a few minutes ago. Will save it til I can case it.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Omega 563 cal


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

FHF ST96 here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Bully 10CSC


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

AS 1686?


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

AS 1351n?


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

No eye deer


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

?


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

hmmm


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

F4009?


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

A. Schild something?


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Russian?


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Poljot 2415 or 2416(if with date)


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

1850 J.F. Bautte.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Key wind and -set movement form a MI-Chronometer pocket watch - second half 19th century, most likely Swiss, sawn plates made by poor peasants during the winter time. This cylinder movement is far away from a chronometer and it was just a sales gimmick when the designation 'chronometer' was not protected as today. The 'MI' was a destinction, like a MI-Ferrari replica based on a Ford Pinto. Nevertheless, it runs very precise for its make and age, and the compass works perfectly.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

pamaro said:


> 1850 J.F. Bautte.


OUTRAGEOUS!


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Border-Reiver said:


> Key wind and -set movement form a MI-Chronometer pocket watch - second half 19th century, most likely Swiss, sawn plates made by poor peasants during the winter time. This cylinder movement is far away from a chronometer and it was just a sales gimmick when the the designation 'chronometer' was not protected as today. The 'MI' was a destinction, like a MI-Ferrari replica based on a Ford Pinto. Nevertheless, it runs very precise for its make and age, and the compass works perfectly.


Very cool - thanks for posting


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

VESPASIAN said:


> View attachment 12715003
> 
> 
> THE ULTIMATE


You beat me to it 

If nobody has posted a Timex automatic I'll do so shortly. Kind of an interesting ratchet mechanism.

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

VESPASIAN said:


> OUTRAGEOUS!


thanks.

Deutsche Uhrenfabrikation Silberberg. (Eppner) Calibre Union, 1. Class. circa 1880


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

VESPASIAN said:


> View attachment 12717693
> 
> No eye deer


ETA 360?


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Tick Talk said:


> ETA 360?
> View attachment 12719355


Nice... early eta


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

*V&C caliber 498 automatic*

Seems to be a preference for vintage automatics developing, but the mix on this thread is great. Pamaro's Bautte with engraved movement is really OTT, a showpiece perhaps for the Chinese market. Bautte was a competitor to V&C in the first half of the 19th century. In fact, Francois Constantin (yes, that Constantin) first experience with the watch industry was as a salesman for Bautte.

Border-Reiver's watch and comments regarding the rough parts made by farmers during their idle hours is much appreciated, as this ancient Swiss system isn't well understood today. This quote from the diary of Charles Constantin (great-grandson of Francois) from 1927 is very informative:

_...I travelled with Mr. Pellaton (Albert Pellaton, later went to IWC) by car twice a year...to see our workers in their homes. I will always remember these trips at all hours, often to isolated mountain farms. At nine o'clock in the morning it was necessary to accept a small glass of brandy, cheese, an excellent coffee or lavish meal prepared in our honour. I can still see a thick oak plank serving as a workbench, fitted against a bedroom window where the men, fathers and sons, worked for several generations. That's where we found our workers on Saturday, in their grey overalls...

When we arrived the family would get together and the conversation was cordial. However compliments were rare and we would bring numerous complaints, such as delays in deliveries, and lack of precision in the workmanship. They would excuse themselves; but the wife had been sick, the boy works in the factory now, we were busy bringing in the hay because we couldn't find anybody to help us, and finally; turning, polishing, riveting, doesn't pay more than the cost of living...you need to raise the pay!_


----------



## romquest (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey all,
I am late to this party but I have always loved my 100+ year old Hamilton 992 has a lot of American character and straightforwardness. It glows.









Love this thread!

CG in NYC
Current crop: PAM 407 LE, PAM 382 LE, Breitling 806, Glashutte Original Senator Chrono LE, and more goodies.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

E101















Not the pictures of my actual bravo mike eighty one eighty's movement but I didn't want to open it up.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

*LOL, I forgot the subject of my post!*

V&C caliber 498








Available 1954-55, not their sexiest but a step beyond the bumper-winding autos and very rare with sub-seconds.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

V&C caliber 498​ wooof... 18k?


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

fine Hamilton. would be time for me, to add an American to my collection.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

pamaro said:


> 1850 J.F. Bautte.


Quite a brilliant take on the Lepine IV layout. Stunning.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

We're really starting to see some impressive stuff now - keep it coming brothers


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

pamaro said:


> 1850 J.F. Bautte.


I wonder what is with the screw head with two cuts?


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Bulova 10AX from 1942.










From a parts watch, successfully reassembled and lubricated moments ago as practice.

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Timex automatic (rotor removed). The ratchet mechanism involves two little tines that engage teeth that turn a planetary gear set on the opposite side. The tines are actuated by a fork that is engaged by an offset post on the underside of the rotor.


















Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Elgin 6S, Model 2, Grade 206, 7J, dating to 1903 making it 114 years young.

This is one of many practice 6S Elgins in my to-do queue.









Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't know why I keep this PW but its an old movement. Lol


----------



## LandauV (Jun 30, 2017)

No comments...


----------



## LandauV (Jun 30, 2017)

No comments...


----------



## LandauV (Jun 30, 2017)

No comments...


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Ha, the Patek mimics the snail regulator shape on one of the bridges


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Wrong!!! The stem release screw is on the wrong side of the winding stem, for a start. I can't identify it exactly but on balance, I'd go for something by Venus. e.g.:

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Venus 75 (for the 10.5''' version)

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Venus 110 (for the 9.75''' version)

Which raises the question: what size is it?! In the end, it might be down to seeing the keyless works before an identification can be made.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

ETA 930:

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: ETA 930

Hartmut Richter


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Correct. Something from this general calibre family (with Rado specific rotor):

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: AS 1903

Beat rate? Features (date, date quickset)?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Very likely.

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Poljot 2416 Kosmos

Hartmut Richter


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Hartmut Richter said:


> Wrong!!! The stem release screw is on the wrong side of the winding stem, for a start. I can't identify it exactly but on balance, I'd go for something by Venus. e.g.:
> 
> bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Venus 75 (for the 10.5''' version)
> 
> ...


she's tiny...


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Hartmut Richter said:


> Correct. Something from this general calibre family (with Rado specific rotor):
> 
> bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: AS 1903
> 
> ...


yes 1903


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

bsshog40 said:


> I don't know why I keep this PW but its an old movement. Lol
> 
> View attachment 12719805


Lepine V, 1870s-1880s.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

romquest said:


> Hey all,
> I am late to this party but I have always loved my 100+ year old Hamilton 992 has a lot of American character and straightforwardness.


Curious what you mean by "straightforwardness"?


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

VESPASIAN said:


> V&C caliber 498​ wooof... 18k?


Sorry, I don't understand...


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Tick Talk said:


> Sorry, I don't understand...


Sorry, I sometimes bark when excited.


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

MST 402 chronometre grade..uprated balance,extra jewelling and fine finishing (-along with the date MST428 version) Roamer`s only chronometre graded calibre.


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

My next Model 1883 I plan to tear apart.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

...but reveals her identity in a clearer way than by the keyless works!

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Urofa 55

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

Hen's tooth...


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

demonfinder said:


> View attachment 12722909
> View attachment 12722917
> View attachment 12722923
> 
> MST 402 chronometre grade..uprated balance,extra jewelling and fine finishing (-along with the auto MST428 version) Roamer`s only chronometre graded calibre.


Beautiful movement, does that mean it originally had a Bureaux Officiels chronometer certificate?


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Tick Talk-presumambly yes to your question- as they put it on the dial .How very dare you question this fine companies honour ;o)

I`ve never seen the paperwork though !


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

ETA cal. 2442, the smallest movement ever made by them. It was once in a golden ladies wristwatch, with golden case, golden bracelet and the dial set with diamonds, sold for around Euros 20,000.

Look at the size of the Incabloc shock protection compared to the rest...

It was extracted from the case and shipped to me by mail in a normal unpadded envelope and wrapped in a tissue handkerchief, after having fallen around in a drawer for a while. Without any adjustments, it was an outstanding performer on the timegrapher when it came to me, despite dirt and coating.

It is now in a place where it is displayed for educational purposes.

Before I forget: I paid 10 Euros for it (which is around zero, considering the true value of this rotten operetta-currency).


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Here we are. 
Left: Hamilton 992. 
Right: Ball-Record 435...


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

demonfinder said:


> Hi Tick Talk-presumambly yes to your question- as they put it on the dial .How very dare you question this fine companies honour ;o) I`ve never seen the paperwork though !


Well of course you know before COSC the Swiss were very loose with the term "Chronometre". The English didn't even recognize that a lever watch _could_ be a chronometer! That Incastar regulator is a good sign but they didn't indicate adjustments or chronometer/chronometre on the movement. I'd appreciate if anyone can post a Roamer BO certificate for this caliber, or any Roamer for that matter. Not saying they don't exist, just that I haven't seen one before.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

The oldest dame in my house, circa 1831, and capable of running...


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

SWEET - having to repair a chain is bottom of my list of things to do - but everyone should do it at least once!


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

Helvetia 64 calibre for today,mid 1950`s ,13.5 ligne


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

I love copper plated movements like omega used to do - very flashy


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

VESPASIAN said:


> SWEET - having to repair a chain is bottom of my list of things to do - but everyone should do it at least once!

















Links of 1mm, it boggles the mind to think these chains were handmade.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Tick Talk said:


> Links of 1mm, it boggles the mind to think these chains were handmade.


That's a nice one (hooks still intact)


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

Today a venerable Valjoux 22 column wheel movement - apparently in production for an amazing 60 years !
Nice size too -14 lignes.














Usually a 17 jewel calibre but in this example Roamer tarted up the finishing level and added an extra jewel.
Can you see where it is boys and girls ?


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

demonfinder said:


> Usually a 17 jewel calibre but in this example Roamer tarted up the finishing level and added an extra jewel.
> Can you see where it is boys and girls ?


Hmmm, coupling yoke?


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Nothing fancy...










Harper Watch Co. 17J pocket watch movement, Swiss, branded by an old, local jewelry store, Dean Hubbard, located in an old part of Arvada, according to the address in the original box.










Judging by the avocado and harvest gold hues of said box, I am guessing this dates to the early 70's.

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

No case. I bought this as something interesting to play with. I have had it apart twice now....2nd time was an hour ago. I left it with my father in law to have a look at....2 years ago.

Got it back Saturday because the entire time he thought I wanted the balance and all moved to a different movement I bought for parts. Slight miscommunication as the parts watch is a cylinder escarpment and is missing the balance and balance cock. I stripped it down enough to rehook the jump spring which is under the 3rd wheel. The center wheel in the watch does nothing but drive the 3rd wheel which is what drives the disks.

Anyway. I should have cleaned it when I had it apart the first time. Because if the disks don't advance then that spring under the 3rd wheel winds tight. That causes the star point of the barrel that spring is in to press harder against the 4th wheel pinion and acts as a break on the whole train. Kind of a delicate balancing act. Not enough power in that spring...time does not advance. Too much power and it stops the watch.




























Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Now to the question....what to do with it....finding a pocket watch case that will have an extra tall bezel seems unlikely along with being pin set. I was thinking the unthinkable.....convert to a wristwatch? A massive thick one?


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

18S Elgin 7J from 1911 in my practice queue.









Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

Well [email protected] Tick Talk !
You`ve taught me a new movement piece name too :0)


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Tick Talk said:


> View attachment 12724881
> View attachment 12724883
> 
> 
> Links of 1mm, it boggles the mind to think these chains were handmade.


I have seen my watchmaker drilling out the holes in the link(s) for a new rivet, which he put in with the tap of a watchmaker's hammer, not too loose, not too tight....

....and then, many moons ago, he took me along when he was setting a church clock to summertime (an hour forward at a very unsociable time early morning), high up in the tower, with the last steps very scary, as was the procedure itself (if you hopefully know what you are doing without removing the heavy weights first). And you better be down in time again, before the church bells start ringing right next to your ears...

And all the time up there, to tell me that you have to block and release everything in the right order, he referred to the accident with the Parliament of Westminster Clock in 1976 (better known as Big Ben, although this is just the name of the largest bell). A damage of the clock mechanism (fracture of the flyfan arbor of the chiming train) let the 11 1/2 ton (!!!) weight run straight down, causing an immediate damage like coming from a bomb (that was indeed the first assumption). Everything flew around, even right through the walls.

Watchmaking from A to Z...


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Border-Reiver said:


> I have seen my watchmaker drilling out the holes in the link(s) for a new rivet, which he put in with the tap of a watchmaker's hammer, not too loose, not too tight....
> 
> ....and then, many moons ago, he took me along when he was setting a church clock to summertime (an hour forward at a very unsociable time early morning), high up in the tower, with the last steps very scary, as was the procedure itself (if you hopefully know what you are doing without removing the heavy weights first). And you better be down in time again, before the church bells start ringing right next to your ears...
> 
> ...


Great story, what a contrast in horology from the very small to the very big!


----------



## romquest (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, gold bold font on straight line demaskeening with very clear instruction and markings. My watchmaker has said it's relatively easy to work with, beyond that my comment is an aesthetic impression only. Do you think otherwise? I would love to learn more.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

You should use "Reply With Quote" but I found the earlier post I think this relates to. German pockets are far more austere, and Swiss very traditional with their movement finishes. Can always tell an American piece by the decorations, kinda like the chrome on a Cadillac ;-) And I love them for it!



romquest said:


> Well, gold bold font on straight line demaskeening with very clear instruction and markings. My watchmaker has said it's relatively easy to work with, beyond that my comment is an aesthetic impression only. Do you think otherwise? I would love to learn more.





romquest said:


> Hey all,
> I am late to this party but I have always loved my 100+ year old Hamilton 992 has a lot of American character and straightforwardness. It glows.
> 
> View attachment 12719461
> ...


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Tick Talk said:


> You should use "Reply With Quote" but I found the earlier post I think this relates to. German pockets are far more austere, and Swiss very traditional with their movement finishes. Can always tell an American piece by the decorations, kinda like the chrome on a Cadillac ;-) And I love them for it!


I have found that many, most, either way, American railroad grade watches fall into the category as you see it. They were a precision tool that had their primary function always at heart. But they can go way beyond in decoration.....

My Hamilton 941 21j 2 Tone Special


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Border-Reiver said:


> I have seen my watchmaker drilling out the holes in the link(s) for a new rivet, which he put in with the tap of a watchmaker's hammer, not too loose, not too tight....
> 
> ....and then, many moons ago, he took me along when he was setting a church clock to summertime (an hour forward at a very unsociable time early morning), high up in the tower, with the last steps very scary, as was the procedure itself (if you hopefully know what you are doing without removing the heavy weights first). And you better be down in time again, before the church bells start ringing right next to your ears...
> 
> ...


I say, these escapades should be more thoroughly documented, such tidbits as you have posted have set us salivating for more in depth coverage indeed.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

demonfinder said:


> Today a venerable Valjoux 22 column wheel movement - apparently in production for an amazing 60 years !
> Nice size too -14 lignes.
> 
> Usually a 17 jewel calibre but in this example Roamer tarted up the finishing level and added an extra jewel.
> Can you see where it is boys and girls ?


oh yeah the bloody chrono wheel engagement thingamabob is not usually jeweled...

This is a mighty epic classic movement - I bow in respect.

CHeers, Elwood


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Tick Talk said:


> Hmmm, coupling yoke?


You show off, you know terms and stuff...

Bloody easy thing to jewel - we should do that!


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

demonfinder said:


> View attachment 12722909


Looks like the base caliber?


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

There's something I find really exciting about exploded watch pics....


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Well Brothers, it appears as though we have posted every known vintage watch movement on the planet... yes, quite hard to believe but we did it... in epic glory, may we all bear witness to this precious moment in micromechanical history, to be held in loving warmth forever, by all watch aficionados that may follow us in our humble quiet ticketty tick like footsteps.

Many sincere thanks to all that have posted their beloved relics, may all your watches sing accurately forever!

May your wives never discover your last wildly expensive purchase... (esp that Rolex)

And may your holy grail appear at your doorstep very soon.

Cheers, Elwood.

(PS - I'm applying for that new gig at Hoodwinkie)


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

VESPASIAN said:


> I say, these escapades should be more thoroughly documented, such tidbits as you have posted have set us salivating for more in depth coverage indeed.


Well, the smartphones with camera had not been invented yet in these days, otherwise everything would have been nicely documented.

Perhaps, as a compensation: If you think these rivets/pins, holding the links of the chain together, are made by a delicate little machine, look at this 'Petermann' doing it (turn down the volume of your speakers first):


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

After having seen so many different movements (extracted from their cases or still working in a functional watch), it might be interesting to see what we can do with those orphan movements taken from their housings, in my case all coming from golden cases which went into the melting pot.

I have a lot of them, complete with crown, dial and hands (or better had them, as most of those little tickers have been given away to serve as demonstration objects in an adequate environment).

I used some boxes from an old hobby (collecting minerals), which, combined with a cheap Chinese movement holder, look nice on the desk in the office or somewhere at home (this way, they are also kept away from dust and humidity). Dial up, they can be a little 'desk clock' and movement up, you can look at them doing their work.


----------



## LandauV (Jun 30, 2017)

Molnija, the slim one.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Border-Reiver said:


> After having seen so many different movements (extracted from their cases or still working in a functional watch), it might be interesting to see what we can do with those orphan movements taken from their housings, in my case all coming from golden cases which went into the melting pot.
> 
> I have a lot of them, complete with crown, dial and hands (or better had them, as most of those little tickers have been given away to serve as demonstration objects in an adequate environment).
> 
> I used some boxes from an old hobby (collecting minerals), which, combined with a cheap Chinese movement holder, look nice on the desk in the office or somewhere at home (this way, they are also kept away from dust and humidity). Dial up, they can be a little 'desk clock' and movement up, you can look at them doing their work.


That is BRILLIANT! I'm rushing to pull out an old movement holder right now...


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

An auto movement for today
Longines 340 with unusual off centre rotor and additional toothed running track which was I think designed to provide added rotor stability (and possibly even additional winding motion)













Longines Flagship 1963

Please excuse the poor photography


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

demonfinder said:


> An auto movement for today
> Longines 340 with unusual off centre rotor and additional toothed running track which was I think designed to provide added rotor stability (and possibly even additional winding motion)
> View attachment 12729283


I'm fascinated with your movement because the concept of a rotor affixed to a perimeter wheel is similar to one used by Vacheron & Constantin for their ultrathin automatic caliber 1120, although the Longines is older by several years. The rotor and rack of the Longines are affixed together as a single piece; the rotor is mounted on a central pivot while the outer ratchet wheel is supported with steel bearings. The outer teeth engage another wheel to wind the spring barrel. I agree it would greatly stabilize the rotor, but wonder if it also affected the winding ratio?

Here are pics of the VC, which is still in production, having 4 ruby rollers to support the the rotor wheel. Clearly the VC doesn't have the same perimeter winding system. As the entire movement is only 2.45mm thick and rotor wheel was necessary to support a rotor with most of its weight at the perimeter. The Longines was a full 2.0mm thicker.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

demonfinder said:


> An auto movement for today
> Longines 340 with unusual off centre rotor and additional toothed running track which was I think designed to provide added rotor stability (and possibly even additional winding motion)
> View attachment 12729283
> View attachment 12729287
> ...


Knot bad shots...​


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info on the VC movement @Tick Talk..it`s not one I was aware of .
I`m not too conversant with movement technicalities but apparently the 340 was regarded as a fine movement as long as well maintained/serviced .
Luckily mine appears to have been as it`s avoided the dreaded rotor scrape on the inside of the case by the decent shape of the lettering still on itand runs very smoothly.
It was certainly not going to win any prizes for slimness though -as you`ve alluded to.
The movement is in my only Longines -a Flagship model .








Interesting piece on Longines auto movements here:
https://omegaforums.net/threads/longines-vintage-automatics.411/


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Parts bloody expensive I suspect.


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

I think you`re right there @Vespasian-A week after I bought it I was lucky to find a "rare as hen`s teeth" new old stock barrel and mainspring on ebay.
I`m keeping it safe should I need it in future.
The barrel/mainspring is a sealed unit on these calibers and it`s virtually impossible to open them without damage .

Always worth remembering that no matter how fancy or impressive the name on the dial or how precious the metal of the casing if your treasure isn`t working properly it`s a big hit to your full enjoyment of it -as well as it`s monetary value


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

demonfinder said:


> I think you`re right there @Vespasian-A week after I bought it I was lucky to find a "rare as hen`s teeth" new old stock barrel and mainspring on ebay.
> I`m keeping it safe should I need it in future.
> The barrel/mainspring is a sealed unit on these calibers and it`s virtually impossible to open them without damage .
> 
> Always worth remembering that no matter how fancy or impressive the name on the dial or how precious the metal of the casing if your treasure isn`t working properly it`s a big hit to your full enjoyment of it -as well as it`s monetary value


You make a really good point about our vintage "grail" watches. Hoard spare parts when you can find 'em!!!!


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

demonfinder said:


> The barrel/mainspring is a sealed unit on these calibers and it`s virtually impossible to open them without damage .


Really?


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes,really :0) @ Vespasian
Here`s a link to full service on a Longines 340 on the very interesting and informative Watch Guy blog.
Service: Longines Automatic calibre 340 | Watch Guy


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmmm, you should be able to take the barrel cover off without hurting anything...


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Wait, could be some Kryptonite weld thing...


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

As far as I know, Fontainemelon (Cal. FHF 65) or Longines invented that concept. It was copied by bCitizen (Cal. 4100 series):

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: FHF 65

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Citizen 4101

The modern protagonist of that movement style is of course Bucherer with their Cal. CFB A1000 (towards the bottom of this page):

Uhrwerkshersteller "B"

The general idea is to avoid the scrummage in the middle and therefore make a slimmer movement. It doesn't necessarily work all that well since the high leverage of a rotor weight far removed from the centre acting on a small central cogwheel is reduced by placing the cog far off centre. Bucherer certainly had some problems with their first movement generation. I'm not sure whether they actually managed to solve them.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Hartmut Richter said:


> The general idea is to avoid the scrummage in the middle and therefore make a slimmer movement. It doesn't necessarily work all that well since the high leverage of a rotor weight far removed from the centre acting on a small central cogwheel is reduced by placing the cog far off centre. Bucherer certainly had some problems with their first movement generation. I'm not sure whether they actually managed to solve them.....


Poppycock... I contend it matters not where the center of the rotor spins... It's not as if we have a perfect center on our wrists and our watches need to be perfectly placed on that center in order to function.

Look at the micro-rotor. I suspect Hartmut may be trolling here to see if anyone is awake...

I say chaps, this thread is getting rather deep!

Stephen Hawking may step in here shortly.

Cheers, Elwood


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

It's not a matter of the rotor functioning properly only when placed in the middle vs. it can function anywhere you like to place it. It's a matter of making the movement *slimmer*: in most watches with centre seconds before Zenith introduced the modern direct centre seconds setup, there were two gears in the middle, not one (old centre gear plus redirected seconds hand gear). When you pile the rotor on top, things start getting a little thick in the middle. So these sort of calibres tried to avoid that by taking the gear on the rotor away by "outsourcing" it to the periphery of the movement.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Honestly, I've just been dying to say "Poppycock" to someone...

Got it out of my system now.

Cheers, Edwood.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Hartmut Richter said:


> As far as I know, Fontainemelon (Cal. FHF 65) or Longines invented that concept. It was copied by bCitizen (Cal. 4100 series):


The Longines cal 340 that demonfinder posted is new to me. I always thought the idea was a first from Fontainmelon. Ranfft shows both the FHF and the Longines caliber being produced in 1960, althought the FHF carries a patent.


















I cant say why it is not in more common use even though it does persist in high horology ...

Technology - Peripheral rotors: a rare breed - Innovation and technology - WorldTempus

...but I can say my FHF 65 keeps excellent time. It can sit in my watch box for months but just the simple act of lifting it out and unbuckling the strap from the cushion sets it happily on its way.

Regards,


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

James A said:


> ...but I can say my FHF 65 keeps excellent time. It can sit in my watch box for months but just the simple act of lifting it out and unbuckling the strap from the cushion sets it happily on its way.


Pictures or it never happened ;-)


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

From the holy junk box...









How do you break a stainless lug like that???
And the hand engraving at far right is rather impressive 'eh?









Hey a junkbox thread might be cool.

Cheers, Eduoard


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Tick Talk said:


> Pictures or it never happened ;-)


From way back at post #80.

Following Emre and his rare Pendulum auto here are a few more early auto types

FHF Cal 65










Click this bar to view the original image of 1018x969px.










Pierce Cal 861 linear auto










Regards,


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Seeing so many (sufficiently) high class watches junked makes me want to cry..... :-(

Hartmut Richter


----------



## MartiR (Jan 20, 2015)

I actually cracked open my new (to me) Longines today. Snapped a few pics.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

VESPASIAN said:


> View attachment 12737167


Nice work, you've made it better than new!


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks - All of my watches actually come from my "junk drawer"...


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

James A said:


> Pierce Cal 861 linear auto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG what a freaky-looking movement! Ranfft says it was a simple and efficient winder, though I would think that can only be achieved if the wrist movement was parallel to the rails. Visualizing it on the wrist, it would seem a side-to-side shake wouldn't move the weight?

Can anyone with ownership experience comment on this caliber?


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

whoops, sorry continental is wrong pic


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

I thought long and hard about contributing to this thread, stacked as it is with fantastic watches with beautiful movements in great condition, everything that this one most decidedly is not. In fact, it is truly dreadful, so now for something completely different, as they say .

The watch itself is a 32mm Burgana from the 1950s and made by, er, Burgana who seem to have been in business from 1942 (although Mikrolisk says 1952) until 1997. Bought four years ago for pennies as a non-runner and with no case back, I always meant to put it back into commission but after the briefest of glances at the condition of the movement and case when it arrived, it went straight into the "to do" box where it has languished unseen and untouched since then, awaiting identification and re-commissioning some day, maybe. 

I guess it was a nagging feeling of guilt that made me look at it again the other day, mainly to see if I could identify the movement. Well, I couldn't, but luckily someone else had, two years ago on a German forum. It's a 21j version of an Ebosa 27 pin-lever movement, "a new Roskopf automatic" according to, and apparently featured in, issue 17/1952 of the German "The Watch" magazine. It's a bumper, but unusual in that the oscillating weight strikes on steel pins rather than the more usual springs.

Courtesy of the contributor on that German forum, one can see what the watch and movement should look like. Identified only as "Stefan", I have included a link (I hope) to his teardown here: https://uhrforum.de/unglaublich-stiftanker-pendelautomatik-t205447 and he has my grateful thanks for his work. 

This movement doesn't feature on R.R.'s database but is described in one of his auction sales as "absolutely rare". Accordingly, many members may not have seen one before and hence the reason for this post.

Regards.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Certainly all are welcome - nice pics and cool watch, Thanks. Ed


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

I planned to contribute from the opening of this thread but just managed the time to take photos (yesterday evening) and to upload. I like uncommon, rare, interesting movements and watches and I'll upload a selection of them. Some of them are not uncommon at all but look nice. Some of them are not working and others need servicing/cleaning. I tried to post movement I havent seen in this thread.










Raymond Dodane, RD-344, not present in Dr Ranfft's database. A very interesting french movement from the 50's. It's a manufacture caliber entirely developed from A to Z by Dodane, extremely robust, with a power reserve of more than 50 hours, and is the first (or one of the first) caliber with a central second and this type of construction (I don't know the exact term in English) and it seems that it inspired Swiss manufacturers. Source allegedly from M. Dodane.










I already showed this one, a Femga 520 from the 50's with the unusual Antichoc 51 shock protection device.










A beautiful Cupillard 233 from the 50s. The finishing is an amazing frost gold plating. The movement have the usual Antichoc 102 shock protection. One of my first Frenchies in my collection. 










A nice Felsa 792










Tissot 28.5R-21 from 1958. The movement looks mint but the photos is not top quality.










One of my favorite watches. A all steel Nivada from the 50s made for the Swedish watchmaker association (logo on the movement). It hides this beauty, a Phenix 160, 13'''. Not present in Dr Ranfft's database.










An unknown caliber, almost certainly something from Otto Maire. The size is 11.5'''. Very little info online. Nothing in Dr Ranfft's database. :S










An interesting looking Lanco 1054










An odd FHF 150-1. Interesting bridge shape.










A rare (?) Lunesa 33 in a Lunesa watch.  I opened a thread about it a while ago. Not present in Dr Ranfft's database.










A very nice Liengme 2643, there's no image for this central second version at Ranfft's page. Btw, one of my first successful project watches. In a really nice SS case and with a beautiful dial.










Legendary Peseux 7001 with a nice finish. 










On of my last pick up, a Novice 635 or an Alpina 635 or more precisely a Peseux 170! 










One of my favorite looking movement, a Minerva 49 in a exotic watch. Allegedly in a Zewoga watch co. watch but no real trace of this company online.  I suspect an export job.










A Langendorf (Lanco) 1233, first automatic family from Langendorf










Junghans 600, produced only from 1967 to 1968. First series-produced eletronic movement from Junghans and acording to Doensen not a big production run, around 10000 examples.










A nice looking Citizen 0201


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, an epic contribution - thanks so much.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

OK, I'll play again. 

Also not in Dr Ranfft's database, and first shown a few months ago, here's my 15j Derby 33.

Regards.


----------



## Split sec (Nov 3, 2013)

Tick Talk said:


> The oldest dame in my house, circa 1831, and capable of running...
> 
> View attachment 12724705
> View attachment 12724703


Great dial, still ticking.

But pay attention on the serial number. One of details for all who consider buying on. SN from early begining.


----------



## Split sec (Nov 3, 2013)

Tick Talk said:


> I'm fascinated with your movement because the concept of a rotor affixed to a perimeter wheel is similar to one used by Vacheron & Constantin for their ultrathin automatic caliber 1120, although the Longines is older by several years. The rotor and rack of the Longines are affixed together as a single piece; the rotor is mounted on a central pivot while the outer ratchet wheel is supported with steel bearings. The outer teeth engage another wheel to wind the spring barrel. I agree it would greatly stabilize the rotor, but wonder if it also affected the winding ratio?
> 
> Here are pics of the VC, which is still in production, having 4 ruby rollers to support the the rotor wheel. Clearly the VC doesn't have the same perimeter winding system. As the entire movement is only 2.45mm thick and rotor wheel was necessary to support a rotor with most of its weight at the perimeter. The Longines was a full 2.0mm thicker.
> 
> ...


Some aditional info about this movement. But I just give the link, do it yourself.

The Most Exclusive Automatic: The Vacheron Caliber 1120 | TimeZone

This movement was used by AP for Royal Oak, by PP and here is a pic of mine VC.


----------



## Split sec (Nov 3, 2013)

One more JLC used by the best. The "same" one used by VC ia cal. 1003.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

Eterna 1408U calibre ,circa 1963
apparently not one of Eterna`s greatest - but keeps accurate time.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

ETURNAs ROCK


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A few from my collection. First, a Wiseman.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Early Beijing BS-2's movement with a screw balance, since 1962.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Marvin 535S. Looks like a watch of 1940's.


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

woof omega 252 yikes


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Yema, a French brand, was common in China in 1970's, but this one seems quite rare. I haven't seen another one yet. It also has a nice caseback. The movement image is from another Yema watch.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Another Marvin of 40's.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

The Hermetic!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A Swiss pin-lever movement.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Seagull ST5.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Agricultural? Меня?


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Is Enicar AR1290 a rare movement? I searched ebay, this site. and Dr. Roland's site for an image with no luck. What is the meaning of OAO on the main spring gear? I appreciate your input.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Cyma, a respected Swiss brand in 1960-70's China.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Another Swiss pin-lever movement.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Molniya 3608. Must be a fair sized watch - the movement is already 16''' (36mm).....

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Molnia 3608

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

I think it must be just a derivative of the Cal. AR 1009 family:

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Enicar 1009

Hartmut Richter


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Hartmut Richter said:


> Molniya 3608. Must be a fair sized watch - the movement is already 16''' (36mm).....
> 
> bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Molnia 3608
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Yup, as you can see, it's a fairly tight fit inside a 40mm Ural.

Regards.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

balaton said:


> Agricultural? Меня?


Copper plated case???


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

VESPASIAN said:


> Copper plated case???


Aluminium, or aluminum, if you prefer.

Regards.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

balaton said:


> Aluminium, or aluminum, if you prefer.
> 
> Regards.


Ahh right anodized aluminum...


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Marvin again!


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

57 jewels Titoni and a very fast beat Certina. 36000 bph.


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

Angelus.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

pamaro said:


> Angelus.


That is rather unusual...


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

VESPASIAN said:


> That is rather unusual...


Because of the clean movement decoration?

next one. iwc cal. 65 H6 half chronometer


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

This is in my 1982 Alsta pocket watch.


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

pamaro said:


> Because of the clean movement decoration?


No the movement itself...


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

And this little 7j Japan movement that sits in my 1969 Caravelle.


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

Heres a nice little 1979 Wittnauer Watch I have with a nicely running Longines movement.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Cyma 998a


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Private Label Hamilton 18s 939 18s lever set hunter case movement. Finished 7/8/1898 sold 3/1/1899 to Milwaukee jeweler Alfred Bloedel.

View attachment 12763693














While I have many wrist watches (mostly Orients) my main interest is American pocket watches with 17 jewels and above, and I particularly like large 18s watches, though started my collecting on 16s but rarely buy one unless it is scarce or unusual. My favorite watch to collect are Hamiltons. Mainly because Hamilton ( compared to Waltham, Elgin, and , Illinois) was a bit of a late entry, starting up in 1892, and specifically chose to market to the railroad industry which demanded accurate timekeeping. Hamilton's very first production watch (001) was a a 17j 936 made in 1893. They did produce a few 7j (very rare) and some 15 and 16J, but most were between 17 and 23J. One other thing that makes Hamilton a bit special is that from serial number 0001 to 824700 there exist the factory hand written ledgers of when each movement was finished, and who it was sold to ( the early years most of these were local jewelers who ordered directly from Hamilton). This 939 was ordered by Milwaukee jeweler Alfred Bloebel (a German immigrant). Finished 7/8/1898 it was sold to Bloedel 3/1/1899 and business survived in Milwaukee into the early 1960's. 
The case for the watch is not original, but does match the period. Over the years it seems to have been very well maintained, and when purchased the seller noted that it had been serviced a month earlier. I ran the in four positions over 16 days and was surprised by the results shown above. The average rate was a loss of 0.59 sec. per day, which is pretty good for a movement nearly 120 years old. While the Fahy's Montauk GF case is not original to the movement, it does fit the time period and also comes with it's original case paper. In the collage picture you can see Mr. Bloebel in the center.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Probably my only American movement.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A rare movement and brand.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

WWII era Japanese Empire (Seiko) 7 jewels pocket watch movement.

I searched web today for more information. This one is in fact a 15 jewels version. Those Seikosha WWII era pocket watches seemed quite rare, and demanded quite a high price to collectors.


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

Zenith NVSI Chronometer.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A kind of decoration.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Helvetia, a 40's military watch?


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A simple, reliable and accurate Chinese 1970's tongji movement.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Seiko pre-quartz


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

Electronic Junghans


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Citizen Electronic.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Rare watch made by Shanghai Ball-pen Factory.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

soviet said:


> Probably my only American movement.


I found another Amerian movement from my collection! But I think the bracelet is very interesting.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A movement from a Hendali (亨达利）brand watch, a most ancient watch dealer in China since 1864. I am not sure how old this one is.

A brief history in Chinese:

亨达利钟表公司创立于清同治三年(公元1864年)，至今已有130余年历史。
公司销售各类世界顶级名表，如AP、积加、宝齐莱等，并设有劳力士、帝舵表专卖厅，专售各种款式的经瑞士天文台认证，带有精密计时标志的劳力士手表。还与欧米茄、雷达表、浪琴、天梭、西马、豪华、梅花、英纳格、精工、西铁城、奥尔马等瑞士、日本厂商建立了特约经销业务。
公司以经营和修理进口钟表的特色而闻名全国。是我国目前最大规模的钟表零售企业，享有"钟表大亨"之美称。


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

kirovskie type 1. produced while the WW2.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Another Seikosha pocket watch movement with a broken balance.


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

The movement is combined with an non-matching Seiko dial and case back. I am not sure if the case is also Seiko.

I haven't determined for certain what company made this movement but will continue searching. It bears some resemblance to Seiko 6xxx movements and to the Orient 1942.

I have found a few possible clues scattered across the interwebs to suggest it is Japanese, possibly Orient, but that is as far as I have gotten after quite a bit of searching.

I usually can track this stuff down much quicker. Hmm...

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

I am a little baffled by this. Normally I'd have said that it's a "Standard Time" calibre, a movement made by Seiko for distribution as a generic movement. Ranfft used to have a few in his archive as ST calibres. However, they seem to have disappeared from the list.....

At my current state of knowledge, I'd say that the watch is genuine: Seiko movement with generic calibre designation in a non Seiko case. But someone might turn up an contradict me convincingly.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

soviet said:


> Helvetia, a 40's military watch?


By the looks of it, early 1950s. Not military. More of a casual/sports piece.


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Hartmut Richter said:


> I am a little baffled by this. Normally I'd have said that it's a "Standard Time" calibre, a movement made by Seiko for distribution as a generic movement. Ranfft used to have a few in his archive as ST calibres. However, they seem to have disappeared from the list.....
> 
> At my current state of knowledge, I'd say that the watch is genuine: Seiko movement with generic calibre designation in a non Seiko case. But someone might turn up an contradict me convincingly.....


Thank you for the information. I was pretty sure I saw it listed a year or two ago on ranfft.de but couldn't find any such info there or anywhere else today.

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

I have quite a few junk movements, but I totally forgot these Seikosha pocket watch movments. Here is the third one in the middle and the largest one at about 42mm. These could have been owned by those Japanese officers during the WWII in China.

I am a little embarrassed after searching the web for more information about these watches. They seem quite rare and with an interesting historical background to collectors. I almost threw them away. The one on the left with a cleaner enamel dial is in fact the fourth one from my junk movement pile.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Here is the fifth Seikosha. I am a Seikosha movement collector before I know that. This time is a wrist watch movment.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

An uncommon France made movement with blue Jewels. Dial side image may provide a clue who made this movement.


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a few of these very nice Swiss UNITAS 6498 (now made by ETA) movements from the 1980s and 1990s. My first dates to 1980 when I bought it for my Dad as a gift, and inherited after he passed away in 1992. Since then I have acquired a few more. These are still being made today by ETA and are mainly used in large wrist watches and there is quite a cottage industry supplying large wrist watch cases for them. The 6498 and it's stable mate the 6497 still are made and remain popular.

Here are a couple of mine my Dad's from 1980 and a 1990s Mickey mouse I came across.















Paul


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Model 1892 18s Waltham Vanguard 17j, stem wind, pendant set, OF watch. The model 1892 was (in the opinion of many) Waltham's best 18s watch, and it's multi-tiered appearance (with the balance sunk in the train bridge) gives it a very unique appearance. 6027694 is from the first run of the OF Vanguard having only 17J and being PS. Eventually the Vanguard would top off at 23 jewels and was produced more than any of the other 1892 grades.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

soviet said:


> An uncommon France made movement with blue Jewels.


Here is another one with blue jewels. The watch with a enamel dial looks very ancient.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Many Swiss and American watch companies supplied un-signed movements to Seikosha. Search the web, you can find information about this. This unsigned Swiss movement looks like a well finished one and now in a case made by a Sino-Swiss Co.ltd (瑞华）case company.

If I find a lot more Seikosha movements, in-house, or foreign unsigned movements, I may start a thread for Seikosha watch movements. I have puzzled by these unsigned Swiss movements these past years.


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

Glashütte 10-30. early 90s. 

(my favourite wristwatch movement.)


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

soviet said:


> An uncommon France made movement with blue Jewels. Dial side image may provide a clue who made this movement.


 Well, the dial side bears the mark of Cupillard but not sure which calibre. Early, but not showing in R.R.'s database, as far as I can see.

Regards.


----------



## Tighran (Feb 25, 2013)

Blue jewels, you say? Well...














A bit of a mystery in several ways; I picked it up many years ago on ebay before I knew much about watches because it was cheap. It's got lots of anglage, even on the pallet fork, and perlage a litte deeper in. Blue jewels on the train side only, not in the mainplate, but it's still quite nice. No movement markings anywhere but it's got a really distinctive set lever jumper, which Bestfit pointed to being an Alpina 575 if I recall correctly, which seems the same as the Gruen 179 and a few other names sold by other brands (Universal 279 I think?) so I imagine whoever made the ebauche was a pretty popular maker. From what I've seen those didn't have the independent seconds wheel cock though, so maybe it was modified after the fact and decorated at the same time.

Another favorite is this old Lepine caliber. I love the low bridges and how thin the entire thing is.








And one more for now (will have to see about getting some better lighting), a split second timer with a Lemania 19N20 movement. Quite big, especially compared to the Lepine, but I think it's gorgeous and it sports two column wheels (one is hidden on the dial side).


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

KR 3050.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Many thanks balaton for your kind help and input!


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Tighran, Those blue jewels are quite rare, aren't they? I don't think I saw many blue jewels on ebay. You know much more about movements. Thanks for sharing your knowleadge. I have been interested in those unsigned movements supplied to Seikosha. Perhaps yours is also one of them?


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

DPRK, You heard about their missles all the time, but not about their watches. These sometimes show up on Chinese auction sites, but not very often.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

soviet said:


> Many thanks balaton for your kind help and input!


You're most welcome. Hopefully one of the resident experts will be able to identify the exact calibre for you.

Regards.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Zenith caliber 135 first series


----------



## Tighran (Feb 25, 2013)

soviet said:


> Tighran, Those blue jewels are quite rare, aren't they? I don't think I saw many blue jewels on ebay. You know much more about movements. Thanks for sharing your knowleadge. I have been interested in those unsigned movements supplied to Seikosha. Perhaps yours is also one of them?


I don't know too much about the use of blue jewels, but it's something I haven't really seen on other watches. It's just a matter of adding certain materials when making the corundum (titanium and iron oxide, I think) and you can make other colors as well. I initially thought maybe it's just not worth the added cost, but synthetic corundum is naturally white, so the common red jewels are made by adding chromium oxide.

I hadn't really considered the Seikosha angle before but after doing a little reading, there might be something to it. Ranfft suggests that this movement was initially made in the mid 20s and may have lasted a decade or so, which I think matches the aesthetic of the case and dial (the dial doesn't say Swiss or anything like that... not sure if that was done during that time period). This seems to match up to when they were importing movements, and while I was initially doubtful that they would apply this level of finishing, it sounds like Swiss watchmakers and training were employed so it's definitely a possibility. Can anyone suggest some good sources of info about this practice and time period?


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice Lemania, but I can't see anything pointing to a split second (_rattrapante_) mechanism.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Tighran (Feb 25, 2013)

Hartmut Richter said:


> Nice Lemania, but I can't see anything pointing to a split second (_rattrapante_) mechanism.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Good observation, but I can assure you it's there.








Not convinced? Well...
Different finishing but same movement. It's incomplete but you get the idea.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Zenith El Primero, Glashütte Original, and Rolex 1803 (1556 movement) from '68.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Tighran said:


> I don't know too much about the use of blue jewels, but it's something I haven't really seen on other watches. It's just a matter of adding certain materials when making the corundum (titanium and iron oxide, I think) and you can make other colors as well. I initially thought maybe it's just not worth the added cost, but synthetic corundum is naturally white, so the common red jewels are made by adding chromium oxide.
> 
> I hadn't really considered the Seikosha angle before but after doing a little reading, there might be something to it. Ranfft suggests that this movement was initially made in the mid 20s and may have lasted a decade or so, which I think matches the aesthetic of the case and dial (the dial doesn't say Swiss or anything like that... not sure if that was done during that time period). This seems to match up to when they were importing movements, and while I was initially doubtful that they would apply this level of finishing, it sounds like Swiss watchmakers and training were employed so it's definitely a possibility. Can anyone suggest some good sources of info about this practice and time period?
> 
> View attachment 12787537


I have a Seikosha made Empire brand pocket watch that shares some design similarity to your watch. The second hand sub-dial, and the hands are quite Seikosha's. I have read somewhere else that many foreign companies supplied blank movements to Seikosha for export in the early days, but I forgot the exact name of the site.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

I see - they place the _rattrapante _mechanism dial side. Same as Chronoswiss did on the Valjoux 7750.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Tighran (Feb 25, 2013)

soviet said:


> I have a Seikosha made Empire brand pocket watch that shares some design similarity to your watch. The second hand sub-dial, and the hands are quite Seikosha's. I have read somewhere else that many foreign companies supplied blank movements to Seikosha for export in the early days, but I forgot the exact name of the site.


Wow, there is definitely a strong similarity there... I will have to do some more research about this. Thanks!



Hartmut Richter said:


> I see - they place the _rattrapante _mechanism dial side. Same as Chronoswiss did on the Valjoux 7750.....


Yes, a few timer movements do this from what I've seen in either Bestfit or some tech guides. Some had it as an option as I have a Valjoux 24 with it and another without if I recall correctly.

And for content, a relatively nicely finished Molnija that has a stunning resemblance to a 6497...


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Some more Seikosha movements I found on-line. Looks like Swiss made ones of 1920's.


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

1977 Omega Seamaster quartz


----------



## mar777 (Mar 11, 2015)

Great Lemania 15TL


----------



## mar777 (Mar 11, 2015)

Vintage simply looking Zenith cal


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

A vintage Hamilton 748 18j "Secometer" men's wrist watch movement.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Here are a few of my more interesting pieces.

Hamilton Chrono-diver Valjoux 7733








1968 Seiko 5 Sports 70








Bulova Devil Diver Oceanographer








1963 Hamilton RR Special 50 505 Electric








Seamaster Omega 750








Hamilton 623 (ETA 2520)








Standard Time 17J








Standard Time ST 175A


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

7.9mm x 11.5'''

Regards.


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

ConfusedOne said:


> View attachment 12844289


That one needs no introduction


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

A 1924 Hamilton 16s 952 open face 19j bridge movement in it's original Wadsworth case.


----------

